# What in the world is this and who made it?



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

I came across this at a used commercial truck sales lot today. 
What is it and who has made them in the past. I'm just curious.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Another angle of it.


----------



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

I have no idea, but it looks like something that would be use for sidewalks or something small like that....what ever it is, its cool looking and I would like one.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

its a bombadier,made in the 60s most had 6cyl ford power


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

jrm123180 said:


> I have no idea, but it looks like something that would be use for sidewalks or something small like that....what ever it is, its cool looking and I would like one.


Take a shot and say it's for patroling snowmobile trails and clearing them when new snow falls...


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

looks like an old bombadirer or sno-cat made in canada....unstoppable with a vee plow
is it forsale?


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah its for sale. It has a stock number written on the windshield.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Definatley a Bombadier sidewalk plow. quite a few of them around.


----------



## Stang977 (Feb 3, 2004)

Bombardier...... We had 2 for our sidewalks. Twin stick steer. Incredibly fast. We had the V-plow for it also. They were a blast to run. I agree..... Unstopable.

Regards,
Rich


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Stang 

If I may ask why did you get rid of yours? And how did they hold up over the years of use?


----------



## Plow King jr. (Jan 1, 2005)

*????*

do you know how much they are asking for it? :waving:


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

No I don't but I can try to find out tomorrow.


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

:yow!: :yow!: Saw one today in Greenfield Ma going down the street Very Cool


----------



## Plow King jr. (Jan 1, 2005)

ok thank you


----------



## Stang977 (Feb 3, 2004)

Mow Me,

We replaced them with 2 Trackless MT's. We had to go with a multi-season machine with 3 point hitches. They were about 18 years old when we replaced them. We got rid of them because we have a replacement schedule we have to follow. (I have a Municipal Fleet)
They were not very difficult to maintain and were in good shape when we auctioned them off. They are relatively simple machines, but it is basically a one season machine and it is hard to justify having it sit the rest of the year.

Regards,
Rich


----------



## Plow King jr. (Jan 1, 2005)

did you get how much it is?


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Where can we find it listed? Website? State auction?


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

OK I just got off the phone where this is for sale. They said that this one in the picture is sold but he has one just like it and this one has the power angling and power up and down, the one in the picture was manual angling. He said that it is around a 1969 or 1970 but he thinks the second one for sale is a 1969.

They are asking $3,500.00 for it and their phone number is 703-392-7900 and it is Toms Truck Sales in Manassas Virginia.

If you need anymore help just let me know.

Justin


----------



## Plow King jr. (Jan 1, 2005)

ok thank you  it is nice but can not haul it to Pa are truck is down. :crying:


----------



## snow white (Aug 18, 2003)

*bombardier sw 48*

this is a 1960's model i have a few newer models early 80,s.that are for sale for $ 4500 usd .they are located in canada 5 hours from maine border....


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Plow King

That sucks because I was just up in your area this weekend. Actually in Skippack at my cousins house, that is why it took till today to get the price for you. If you are serious about buying this thing for the rite price I could haul it up to your area for you. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## Plow King jr. (Jan 1, 2005)

I may see if I can come up with the money but right now I am having money problem so I will see, I have a truck to rebuild right now the engine blow.  :crying:


----------



## doug96 (Mar 2, 2005)

does that have heat?
there is one 2 miles away , it never registered till i seen that pick


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*You mean these?*



MOW ME OVER said:


> I came across this at a used commercial truck sales lot today.
> What is it and who has made them in the past. I'm just curious.


 Hello, They are made by Bombardier of Canada which has been sold if I remember correctly.The parent company kept the transportation end of things planes and trains sold off the snow division sleds and work machines,atv's,boats etc...
Jw 48 which is the older style had a flat head 6 cyl chrysler gas and typicaly used for clearing sidewalks,I have seen some setup for grooming trails and also a logging version..The newer SW series had Ford industrial gas engines(6cyl),both auto and std trans and also diesel engines.The newer style had either power angle or vee blade options.Now you can get Hi Flow Hydraulics snowblowers,P/A blades,Vee blades,mower attachments etc...


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

there sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Thats really cool, that would be great for city sidewalks..


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*They work great.*



Epic Lawn Care said:
 

> Thats really cool, that would be great for city sidewalks..


 They work great ,plus are alot of fun to drive. Top speed around 50mph can get you into alot of trouble. 
The only pain is they are a project to repair.Seems you have to take apart everything to get to anything.
They are great around condo projects also.
Many guys have put 8' fisher plows on them and do their lots/long driveways etc.. with them.
Allan


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

They use Bombardiers here in Mass in many towns!! Some towns have Holder though.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*That is where mine all came from*



Winter Land Man said:


> They use Bombardiers here in Mass in many towns!! Some towns have Holder though.


 Hi, 
I purchased my four bombardiers all here in Mass.
As you said most of the towns have either updated to the Holders or the Bombardier version MT series.Which they can use year round,mowing,sweeping etc...
Many have put sidewalk clearing in the hands of the home owner.
A big problem I think is that these little rigs cost $80,000 new.


----------



## mddrop (Jan 5, 2005)

*Looking for engine manual (service or parts) for 1970 Bombardier SW 48*

Hi,

Anyone of any idea where to find these manuals? It's been a hard find.

Thanks,
John
New Hampshire


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I'll check around.*



mddrop said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone of any idea where to find these manuals? It's been a hard find.
> 
> ...


 Hi, Check your local DPW,most ran these things,paper work has a way of hanging around.Also try Westside Truck sales in Salisbury Ma,he has taken MANY in trade and am sure he must have some paper on them.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Heat wipers lights able to reg for the road...*



doug96 said:


> does that have heat?
> there is one 2 miles away , it never registered till i seen that pick


 Those little tanks are road ready,able to go 50+mph if you are crazy enough.I have had three of the older style and one of the newer.Fun but can be a pain to work on.Seems you have to take apart everything to get to anything and expensive $$$ for the track coggs,idler wheels and belting...A Bobcat is a much better value.


----------



## JBC (Mar 25, 2006)

*Sw 75 1960-1980*

This machine is likely a SW75 equipped with a Chrystler engine. The body of it does not match the kind a ford engine would have.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

JBC,

This post is over a year old!


----------



## Martin 1978 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey people I found a listing on ebay for a manual for J5 which should cover a lot of different models according to the lister. If you got to ebay.com and enter Bombardier J5 manual you should get the listing. I ordered one for myself.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Martin 1978 said:


> Hey people I found a listing on ebay for a manual for J5 which should cover a lot of different models according to the lister. If you got to ebay.com and enter Bombardier J5 manual you should get the listing. I ordered one for myself.


Kinda late to the party eh?


----------



## Martin 1978 (Aug 15, 2018)

Better late then never right?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Martin 1978 said:


> Better late then never right?


I recognize 1 name and I've been here since 2000. Might be too late.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Martin 1978 said:


> Better late then never right?


Actually, no.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Martin 1978 said:


> Better late then never right?











Never would've been better.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, since this is 13 years old, I'm closing it out


----------

